# SD card et iPad



## Mac Chris (29 Mars 2011)

Je me pose la question suivante : avec l'iPad il est possible moyennant un adaptateur SD card de télécharger ses photos dans l'iPad.
Par contre savez vous si il est possible de les récupérer ensuite sur son Macbook? sans qu'aucune compression de soit faite?


----------



## laurange (29 Mars 2011)

Si je me souviens, je n'enregistre mes photos qu'en raw sur le nikon et ca passe tres bien a travers l'ipad et l'adaptateur vendu par apple.


----------



## Mac Chris (29 Mars 2011)

Ok mais une fois transferer sur iPad peut on les recuperer sous iPhoto?


----------



## laurange (30 Mars 2011)

Oui a la prochaine connexion, les photos se synchroniseront avec iPhoto


----------



## Mac Chris (5 Avril 2011)

et si je met de la video type mpg4 sur la SD, est ce que je peux la lire? ceci m'evite de la stocker sur le disque dur de l'iPad?


----------

